# Anabolic Steroid Use Over Age Forty ? Part 2



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2015)

by Mike Arnold If one were to ask the question ?what is the biggest advancement in the world of PED?s over the last 10-15 years?? the answer would undoubtedly be peptides. A general term, the word ?peptide? can be used to refer to a vast number of compounds spanning multiple different categories of drugs, many

*Read More...*


----------

